# Fred Bear Montana Longbow.... good for a beginner?



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I have never really had a longbow or a real recurve. I have always shot compounds (and do NOT intend on quitting). I do, however want to get myself a decent longbow to shoot with. I love the way longbows shoot compared to revurves and I know they are less vulnerable to limb twist. 

I work at an archery shop (i'm actually the main tech there.) We are a Bear archery dealer, so I get VIP pricing on some stuff. It is a considerably nice discount....

Anyway, I plan on getting a 40 or 45#-er and just to have to have a longbow. 

So, has anyone had one and what do you think of it? 

Thanks,
Hb.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Should be easy enough for you to test drive one? If so, that's what I would do. One man's passion can be another's poison. I shot a couple of them several years ago, and that did me--haven't cared to try another. Been told they have been changed some since, for the better.

Chad


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hb -

The Montana is a great introduction to longbows. Nothing fancy, but a solid shooter with a comfortable grip. There are a number of reviews on line about it. Technically, yes a stacked LB will be less prone to limb twisting that a flatter limbed recurve, but that's rarely a concern, unless you plan on using it as a walking stick :wink:.

40 or 45# may or may not be a great weight for a first time stickbow shooter. Hopefully you've shot enough to know if that's a good weight for you. Yes, it will have some hand shock ...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

LBR said:


> Should be easy enough for you to test drive one? If so, that's what I would do. One man's passion can be another's poison. I shot a couple of them several years ago, and that did me--haven't cared to try another. Been told they have been changed some since, for the better.
> 
> Chad


Well, yes it is gonna be pretty easy to try one out, but I just mainly wanted to know what everyone else thought of them as far as durability, quality of laminations, etc. Like I said I am mostly a compound guy, so I don't really know what to look for in a longbow. I know how to tell if one shoots nice for me and I know a little about tuning them (other tech does most of the traditional stuff...), but that's about it. 

Thanks for your imput, though.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> Hb -
> 
> The Montana is a great introduction to longbows. Nothing fancy, but a solid shooter with a comfortable grip. There are a number of reviews on line about it. Technically, yes a stacked LB will be less prone to limb twisting that a flatter limbed recurve, but that's rarely a concern, unless you plan on using it as a walking stick :wink:.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. I have shot a lot of diff. recurves, but only a few longbows. I prefer them to recurves for whatever reason... Anyway, I really feel comfortable with 40-45 pounds, so that's no biggie. 

As far a limb twist goes, lots of ppl bring bows to our shop and the bottom limb (moslty recurves as opposed to longbows) are sometimes twisted because guys don't know how to string them right. Longbows just seem a lot less vulnerable to this issue. (I know that it should not matter as long as I string it right, though...)

Anyway, keep the imput coming.


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

i have a hoyt gamemaster 2 i dont have a stringer i do the step through technique to string it they have wood core limbs withcarbon laminate i think is it that damaging to do it that way?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

The Montanna should be very durable--most longbows are. I've only seen one with a twisted limb, and I believe it came from the bowyer that way (high-dollar junk). Recurves can develop a twisted limb just by being stored improperly, and it's easy to twist a limb when stringing--especially if you don't use a stringer.

I prefer longbows to recurves myself, but I am picky. Even before arthritus came into the equation, I don't like a bow with much noticeable hand shock. Contrary to some old wive's tales, a longbow needn't have much if any noticeable shock--I even have a couple of selfbows that have little. The Montannas I shot were shocky.

A longbow can be as fast or faster than a lot of recurves. The Montannas I shot were comparably slow.

I'm really picky about the grip. The old Montanna had one of the worst grips I've ever held--blocky and sharp edges. I've heard that is one place where they have made big improvements--I don't know.

I think Bear has a pretty good warranty? Usually, if there is a flaw in materials or workmanship, it will show up pretty quick, so I wouldn't worry much about that. Shoot one and see what you think--you may love it, you might not. One thing about them--if it's rated for "fast flight" materials, a well-made Dynaflight '97, 8125, etc. string could make a big difference in the way it feels vs. the 16-strand endless loop dacron that comes "standard" with a lot of factory bows.

Chad


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> i have a hoyt gamemaster 2 i dont have a stringer i do the step through technique to string it they have wood core limbs withcarbon laminate i think is it that damaging to do it that way?


Some people never use a stringer and never have a problem...but some people smoke all their lives and never get cancer. A bow stringer is a cheap investment IMO--may avert limb damage one day (yours and/or the bow's).

Chad


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I didnt care for the one have shot. shocky, grip was like a chunk of 1X wrapped in leather. limbs were very thick for the draw wgt. did I mention shocky? 
thats just my personal opinion from one encounter. ymmvv


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

wood44pse said:


> i have a hoyt gamemaster 2 i dont have a stringer i do the step through technique to string it they have wood core limbs withcarbon laminate i think is it that damaging to do it that way?


If you are not carful, you may bend the bottom limb due to twisting. If you know what you are doing, it can be done safely this way.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MI_Darton (Aug 8, 2005)

Hoosier, I purchased a 50# Montana last February and love it! I have litereraly shot thousands of arrows from it already. As mentioned above, the stock leather grip was thin and looked cheap, so that was replaced with a home made one. After playing around to find the "Sweet Spot" for my arrows, the brace height ended up being 7-7/16" (deepest part of grip) and the nock height is at 3/8" above square.
I'v practiced with it nearly every day since the purchase and now am strictly shooting broadheads in preperation of deer season. The Montana performs great for me. I do not have another bow to compare it with as this is my only long bow. It is extremely quiet and across my chronograph, it measures 174 fps with my hunting arrow setup which weighs just shy of 450 grains. If you decide to purchase one, don't be afraid to play with the brace height and nock height to find your own "sweet spot". Good luck.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I had a Montana for a while. It was ok, but nothing special. As has been stated above, the grip was blocky, it was pretty shocky and not very fast. I have since owned 2 Savannahs and have found them to be much nicer bows. It would be nice if you could compare a couple side by side. The original post said this was for a beginner - I personally think that a recurve is better to start with. Locating grip, cut to or past center for easier tuning and probably faster for the same price point. As was also stated above be sure to get a bow that you can easily handle (lighter than you think you need). Good luck with it.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Not to take this thread off in a different direction, but there's something I'd like to bring up. A bow is either a good bow, or it's not. If it's good for a novice archer, then it's good for an experienced archer and vice-versa. A good "beginner" bow doesn't suddenly become junk when you gain experience.



> Locating grip, cut to or past center for easier tuning and probably faster...


IMO, these are qualities in a good longbow as well as in a good recurve. Some longbows have those qualities, some recurves don't.

It's hard to explain, but if you are just stuck on longbows, a recurve won't satisfy the need. Been there, done that. I've owned tons of different bows, both recurves and longbows. For some reason I just don't get the satisfaction from recurve that I get from a longbow. I have friends who are the opposite.

Chad


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead (May 13, 2003)

I have had 3 montanas and overall I really like them. The newer one is MUCH nicer than the older versions. The grip is more rounded and confortable. My 45 lb montana chronos right at 180 fps so I wouldnt call it slow. Never have had an issue with quality. The price is hard to beat for a bow of this quality. I dont think you would regret it. If you dont like it they are easy to get rid of. Just look in the classifieds and see how long they hang around. I do agree with LBR. It is either good or not.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John -

Long time no type. The problem with Hill style longbows, basically straight limbed bows with mild reflex and low mass is that they will have some hand shock and that can turn some people off. There's no magic way to hold them or any real difference in shooting them compared to any other bow. The same principles apply. 

Most people who like that type of bow have simple shot it long enough to get used to it. Generally takes a few weeks of regular (dedicated) shooting. The mistake some people make is jumping back and forth between a Hill style bow and a recurve or severely reflexed/deflexed LB and notice an obvious difference. Taking the time to understand how the Hill bows feel and shoot usually, but not always solves the problem. 

Agree that the new and improved grip is actually new and improved. Think the change was end of 09 or 2010. 

While I generally steer new shooters to a recurve, if some one s set on a LB, the Montana is a good representation of a classic LB style that won't break the bank. (Sure, I'd rather see it 4" to 6" longer, but can't have everything...)

Viper1 out.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a 2009 montana 50# decent shooter I now have other longbows a like better. That said alot of people love them I wasn,t crazy about the grip but it a well build bow an reasonable price. used ones are a preety good deal. You have to try a few out to see what you like. Every body has different taste in bows.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You need to try one for yourself. If you order one from _Lost Nation Archery _or _3 Rivers Archery _you will have some time to try it out and if you dont like it ...you can return it.
It is so personal when it comes to bows, what I like ,you may not...just have to shoot it for yourself. Example: I like a mild r/d longbow [generally] but a lot of guys like the _almost recurve hybrid longbow_, so it's really subjective.


----------

